# Questions from a TiVo Hacking newcomer



## DrWan (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a Series 2 40 hour TiVo Box (R54040).

I had been using a wireless dongle to connect to the TiVo Desktop to transfer programs and was, of course, disappointed with the transfer speeds. I recently bought a Netgear USB to Ethernet adapter and speeds have improved, but still aren't great.

I think that the bottleneck is the USB 1.0 interface and would like to upgrade it to USB 2.0.

I've been combing through all of the information online about TiVo hacking, but still have a few questions...

My primary goal is to get better transfer speeds, but I wouldn't complain about more storage space as well. From what I have been able to gather, in order to install the USB 2.0 drivers, I'm going to need to open up the box and attach the HDD to my desktop directly. If this is necessary, I might as well go ahead and put in a bigger HDD.

I've already ordered a SEAGATE 400GB PATA ST3400632A-RK for that purpose.

If I do the upgrade, I was planning on using the Instant Cake CD to make it easier. I'm only moderately computer savvy, but I can follow directions...

Here's my question...Is upgrading the HDD via the Instant Cake CD a good first step to achieving my ultimate goal of better transfer speeds via USB 2.0?

I know that I don't necessarily need to put a new HDD in, but if I have to go through all the same steps as I would with the old HDD, I might as well slide a bigger one in there. I wouldn't mind keeping my old settings and such but that is not critical if it adds much complexity to the process.

Eventually, I'd like to be able to use the TiVoWeb to access my DVR. Again, is the Instant Cake process the right first step in achieving this? I'd prefer not to crack open the DVR and my desktop repeatedly to do each of these upgrades. Once I complete the Instant Cake process, will I be able to modify the software via less invasive means?

Many Thanks


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

DrWan said:


> ...I think that the bottleneck is the USB 1.0 interface and would like to upgrade it to USB 2.0.


Nope. The 540 models have usb2 and the current tivo software versions use it in that mode.


> ... I've already ordered a SEAGATE 400GB PATA ST3400632A-RK for that purpose.


Many report that drive has noisy seeks.


> ... If I do the upgrade, I was planning on using the Instant Cake CD to make it easier. I'm only moderately computer savvy, but I can follow directions...


You could also follow the directions here without buying anything additional.


> ... Here's my question...Is upgrading the HDD via the Instant Cake CD a good first step to achieving my ultimate goal of better transfer speeds via USB 2.0?


Nope. A new hard drive imaged with instant cake won't improve your network performance.


> ... Eventually, I'd like to be able to use the TiVoWeb to access my DVR. Again, is the Instant Cake process the right first step in achieving this? I'd prefer not to crack open the DVR and my desktop repeatedly to do each of these upgrades. Once I complete the Instant Cake process, will I be able to modify the software via less invasive means?


You can't modify the software on a 540 without a fairly invasive prom replacement. That means soldering surface mount chips and reprogramming the flash PROM. This is not to be taken lightly unless you really know what you are doing.

The best way to achieve your goals would be to buy a 240 model on ebay. This models are faster and have better network performance, and are also easier to hack without hardware mods.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DrWan, 

JamieP's post is an excellent answer to your questions. The one thing I would add is the main reason programs transfer so slow has very little to do with how you are transferring it (wired or wireless), but is due to the fact that your TiVo is modifying the file as it is being transferred and that is limited by the processor in your TiVo. Bottom line is you will never see the same file transfer speeds between a TiVo and a PC as you would if you were transferring a file from a PC to another PC. 

Good Luck, 

Andy


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

There have been reports that transfer speeds on the new dual tuner model are much better, but cannot confirm. Probably has a faster processor than previous models.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The DT has built in ethernet, which is the primary reason it is faster at reansferring. The CPU might be faster, which would help altogether.


----------



## DrWan (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.



> You can't modify the software on a 540 without a fairly invasive prom replacement. That means soldering surface mount chips and reprogramming the flash PROM.


So you're telling me that using the TiVoWeb Software would be more than moderately difficult?

Shucks...Thanks though.


----------



## MonkeyHouse98 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm new as well to the TiVo community and so far I love it. Anyway, I have noticed all of the blurbs about hard drive replacement for various reasons, mostly to get better performance/more space, but also because they seem to fail. Do the hard drives fail like clock work, is there a way to prolong the life of the hard drive by turning off features such as 'TiVo Suggestions' and anything else that would cause an extreme amount of hard drive activity?

Thanks for any advice. I really like my TiVo and don't really expect to upgrade the hard drive any time soon.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

classicsat said:


> The DT has built in ethernet, which is the primary reason it is faster at reansferring. The CPU might be faster, which would help altogether.


I haven't precisely timed the transfers on my new DT unit, but there is no doubt that it is significantly faster than my 540 units.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, hacking to the point TiVoWeb can be installed is more than moderately difficult. 

There is no settings you can invoke to prolong the life of a drive.
The most you can do is make sure the system has good air flow, and is cleaned out of dust, and use only one drive.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a 240 model tivo with 2 160 gb drives and never hacked it. I want to now install tivoweb but don't want to lose all my programs and passes. Is this a possibility and if so how do I go about doing it?


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

MonkeyHouse98 said:


> Do the hard drives fail like clock work, is there a way to prolong the life of the hard drive by turning off features such as 'TiVo Suggestions' and anything else that would cause an extreme amount of hard drive activity?


All mechanical hard drives have a limited life. Some have longer warranties, but that isn't a guarantee it will last any longer than another. It's not if they will fail, but when. There are a few things you can do (in addition to what has been mentioned) to help prolong a hard drive's life. Unplug the DVR before moving it and treat it gently during handling. Ground yourself to keep static charges at bay whenever working on your DVR. Hook the DVR to a good UPS. Making and keeping a backup of your working drives asap is the best insurance.


----------

